# Attempt tortoise sketch



## chase thorn (Sep 24, 2011)

first drawing of a tortoise. they are tricky...


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 24, 2011)

That looks good for a first sketch


----------



## ascott (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome picture...I love all of your attention to details...


----------



## babylove6635 (Sep 24, 2011)

good job


----------



## froghaven5 (Sep 24, 2011)

Looking pretty good!


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks! ill try and take my time on another!


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks good! You definitely have talent!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Wooo hooo you got game!! It's awesome, you did an fantastic job!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## LeoCraze (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome sketch.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks...REALLY GOOD!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome pictures 

Thank the LORD for Everything


----------



## oscar (Sep 25, 2011)

very nice sketch
my talent for drawing is a stick man.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks good to me...


----------



## DixieParadise (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks pretty darn good to me. Wow, I wish I had the talent and patience to do that.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 25, 2011)

the camera phone did no justice to the actual sketch :/


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 25, 2011)

looks amazing!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2011)

oscar said:


> very nice sketch
> my talent for drawing is a stick man.



Ditto! Of course, even my stickman is pretty shakey.


----------



## bobbymoore (Sep 26, 2011)

looks awsome


----------

